# Help!  What time does the world end on 12/21?



## bczoom

I've searched around and can't find a definitive answer.

I don't want to miss it so I need to know when to set out the lawn chair (and what direction to be looking).

Do we get the whole day and then it ends in your particular time zone at midnight?

Does it start early and you need to set a wake-up alarm to catch it?

I'd hate to take an afternoon nap and miss it.

I know it's the Winter Solstice but I can't put a time-of-day for that.

What do you know that I don't?


----------



## bczoom

Some music to get you through today.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExH7h9Lk5HY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Doc

Word on the street is 13:33
They never mentioned time zones.


----------



## tiredretired

I just heard this morning that it is 6:10AM around these parts.


----------



## Galvatron

just been told 9:14am or 9:15pm UK time....i have a 12 hour window for sex give or take a min  long enough for me


----------



## Jim_S RIP

On the news this morning one person said 6:13AM eastern and another said 6:17AM.

Jim


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Washington Post says 6:12AM Eastern

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...de8339e-4aca-11e2-a6a6-aabac85e8036_blog.html


----------



## jimbo

Galvatron said:


> just been told 9:14am or 9:15pm UK time....i have a 12 hour window for sex give or take a min  long enough for me


Are you talking about the minute, or the 12 hours?


----------



## bczoom

I'll be honest. 

I got stressed SO BAD over it, I went to a bar and got so drunk that I had to take the bus home.  I never knew I could drive a bus...


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

bczoom said:


> I'll be honest.
> 
> I got stressed SO BAD over it, I went to a bar and got so drunk that I had to take the bus home.  I never knew I could drive a bus...



Don't you have extensive experience with the short bus ?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Seems like a good excuse to get gloriously DRUNK tonight.  If the world ends at 5:15 am, Texas time, I won't wake up with a hangover.  Gotta think of these things.


----------



## Galvatron

jimbo said:


> Are you talking about the minute, or the 12 hours?



min....with my back anything more than that would be devastating


----------



## luvs

so now yinz hafta have specifics~ 
so bzoom got slightly tipsy. 
took public transit. over.
methinx zoom was slick as could be when 5-0 arrived.
blamed the voices.


----------



## bczoom

luvs said:


> blamed the voices.


They talk to you too?


----------



## luvs

yeah, especially when i ferget to take my meds


----------



## bczoom

Well, we're going to be heading out in a few minutes to do our last good deed(s).

We're taking our Cub Scouts (50+ of them) to an assisted living facility to do some Christmas caroling for the residents. We're then all heading back to the Church for hot chocolate and cookies. We got a list from the Salvation Army of 60 kids that may not have a gift come Christmas, so each one of our Scouts are will bring a gift for them. Each person on the list had enough details (age, sex, clothing sizes, wish items...) so the gifts will be personalized for the recipient. For all these folks, let's hope the apocalypse is postponed until after Christmas.


----------



## bczoom

BREAKING NEWS!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

TiredRetired said:


> I just heard this morning that it is 6:10AM around these parts.


 

There is no way in Hell I am waking up at 6:10 to die . I'll just say in bed


----------



## Mama

Me too Big Al, I hope to sleep right through it, unfortunately though, the dog usually wakes me up between 6 and 6:30 wanting to go out .


----------



## muleman RIP

I get the same wake up Mama!


----------



## bczoom

We're still here so that 6AM theory wasn't quite right.  Kids were grumbling that they did in fact have to go to school today.  Hmmm, apocalypse or school.


----------



## muleman RIP

Guess i need to go put wood in also. So much for burning up as the asteroid crashed on us.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8rYotiiFP8"]Where's the kaboom? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bczoom




----------



## EastTexFrank

Us too Mama but fortunately my wife takes her out at that time.

Woke up at 7:00, saw that I was still here and rolled over until 8:00.  Then I got up and fed her.

It's a beautiful morning.  Maybe we got the time wrong but anyway, it's a nice day for the world to end.  Don't know if I'll start my chores today or not.  I'd hate to get half way through them and then ZAP.   

I think I'll put them off until tomorrow, just in case.


----------



## luvs

sigh. life's a disappointment. 1st, i made food fer them zombies that one day. they skipped my place!
then, early this morning, i drank the last of my booze. i figured when we reach the end of daze, may as well be tipsy. then morning arrived. damn.


----------



## tiredretired

BigAl said:


> There is no way in Hell I am waking up at 6:10 to die . I'll just say in bed





luvs said:


> sigh. life's a disappointment. 1st, i made food fer them zombies that one day. they skipped my place!
> then, early this morning, i drank the last of my booze. i figured when we reach the end of daze, may as well be tipsy. then morning arrived. damn.



I was up before 6 getting ready for the kids coming up for Christmas.  The time came and went with no drama at all.

No way I was dying in my sleep.  If I was to go I was going down swinging.


----------



## Galvatron

i did dream it was all over...blue mist,lightning bolts,flames igniting everything in its path....very real...woke at 4 am and first thought was need a piss and the second thought was these pain killers are entertaining my dream scape

Then went back to dream of .....naaa it's to pervy for you guy's


----------

